# Textus Receptus Bibles Site



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 14, 2016)

The site now has parallel bible translations available for convenient comparisons, e.g.,

http://www.textusreceptusbibles.com/Parallel/43003001/KJV/KJV2016

I may be mistaken, but I think they are connected to this endeavor:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/88725-KJV-2016-Version-Published


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2016)

Interesting. You can try verses like Revelation 16:5 to see where there is a textual divide (in this case, Revelation 16:5 is different in Beza and Scrivener TR from the others).


----------

